# Humminbird GPS Antenne Handbuch



## k98 (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe mir die Humminbird GPS aktiv Antenne zugelegt, für die 700er Serie. Leider ist da kein Deutsches Handbuch dabei.
Kann mir jemand einen Rat geben, oder kann man das Handbuch irgendwo downloaden.

Gruß Uwe

#:


----------



## bertman (11. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird GPS Antenne Handbuch*

Hi Uwe,

habe das Handbuch leider auch nicht!
Aber ich interessiere mich auch für die Antenne! Vielleicht kannst du dazu ja mal eine kurze Beschreibung aus der Praxis geben!?
Wäre super,

gruss Robert


----------



## k98 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird GPS Antenne Handbuch*

Hi Robert,

die Humminbird Aktiv Antenne findet sehr schnell die Satelliten. Ich habe sie erst vor ein paar Tagen bekomme, und noch nicht auf See ausprobiert. Ich muß mich erstmal durch das Menü im Fishfinder durcharbeiten, da kein deutsches Handbuch dabei ist.
Vielleich kann ich nach der Onlineschulung mehr sagen, die ich aber erst nach Ostern machen kann.
Gruß Uwe


----------



## Helle_1 (11. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird GPS Antenne Handbuch*

HalloUwe,

ich habe das 787c. Zum Ausprobieren im Wasser leider noch keine Zeit gehabt. Macht aber im Trockenbetrieb einen bedienerfreundlichen Eindruck. Das Anschlußgewinde für den Antennenstab ist ein bei uns nicht geläufiges amerikanisches Gewinde. Habe lange gesucht aber kein Schneideisen gefunden. Also ran an die Drehbank und einen Adapter selbst angefertigt.
Ein deutsches Handbuch ist auch vorhanden. Falls noch Interesse besteht eine PN an mich.

MfG
Helmut


----------



## seahavk (12. März 2008)

*AW: Humminbird GPS Antenne Handbuch*

Hey Uwe

probiers mal hier, rosemarie.ohl@navico.com die gute Frau konnte mir bei meiner fehlenden deutschen Bedienungsanleitung für mein Lowrance sofort helfen.
Schon am nächsten Tag hatte ich die im Briefkasten und das ganze völlig kostenlos.


Gruß Seahavk#h


----------

